# Layout advice for 70L tank



## swackett (17 Jun 2008)

Hi,

Iâ€™m just about to start my second tank and would like some ideas/suggestions for the layout/plants I am thinking of using.

Iâ€™ve seen this article http://www.aquatic-gardeners.org/stemplants.html by Takashi Amano , which has inspired me and shows what is possible.

The tank I have is an old Juwel rekord 70 (60x30x40), Iâ€™ve replaced the hood with an Arcadia 4x24w T5 luminaire, I have an Eheim 2324 filter and a JBL easy set 2, and have used Aqua Soil for the substrate. (If anyone knows how to remove the white limescale or whatever it is from the glass I'd like to know!)

The plants I was thinking of using are based on the article above, so possibly some of these, advise on which ones would best suit would also be welcome.

Glossostigma elatinoides
Echinodorus tenellus
Anubias barteri var. nana 'Narrow'
Bolbitis heudelotii
Microsorum sp.
Rotala macrandra (green form)
Rotala rotundifolia (green)
Rotala sp.
Rotala sp. 'Nanjenshan'
Rotala indica
Ludwigia arcuata
Micranthemum micranthemoides
Eleocharis vivipara
Cryptocoryne wendtii 'Green'
Cryptocoryne petchii

Here are the layouts Iâ€™ve been playing with, not sure if I need the rocks if so what to do with them. 

Layout 1





Layout 2




Layout 3




Layout 4





Cheers,


----------



## aaronnorth (17 Jun 2008)

layout 1 for me, prefer the wood this way and the rocks compared to the others but i still think they could be moved slightly. They look a bit flat.


----------



## Thomas McMillan (17 Jun 2008)

I like the wood placement in the second example.


----------



## JamesM (17 Jun 2008)

#3 8)


----------



## Garuf (18 Jun 2008)

Bigger rocks, and more of them, I'm all for using imposing hardscapes. I've always found smaller ones disappear under plants after a month or so. Don't be afraid to play with substrate as well, valleys and mounds always look good.


----------



## swackett (18 Jun 2008)

What about removing the rocks altogther?

Also any adivice on the plants I have listed would be great   

Cheers


----------



## aaronnorth (18 Jun 2008)

swackett said:
			
		

> What about removing the rocks altogther?
> 
> Also any adivice on the plants I have listed would be great
> 
> Cheers



with your equipment, you can grow anything so its your chioce


----------



## swackett (18 Jun 2008)

Okay    

Do you think I should just remove the rocks as they do seem a little "lost" and stick with the piece of wood ?


----------



## Garuf (18 Jun 2008)

No, I think you should get more rocks, It's going to look bare without them, been there done that.


----------



## swackett (24 Jun 2008)

I've been thinking and I not sure about rocks just yet, I'm thinking about putting the piece of wood in the middle or getting another peice of wood and trying a U shape arrangement (I think the tank is just long enough)


----------



## planter (24 Jun 2008)

Hmmmm,

IMO steve the tanks a bit small for another peice of wood. The wood you have is called sumatra wood, If you do decide to add another peice make sure its of the same type. 

A small drawback of sumatra wood is the cut ends, You could try to hide them with moss.


----------



## Garuf (24 Jun 2008)

Yeah, the cut ends are a nuisance, you can crush them up with pliers though. I use Sumatra wood and I really like it but I find it to be less easy to use than redmoor.


----------



## swackett (24 Jun 2008)

I intend to get the pliers out to mangle the ends a bit


----------



## swackett (24 Jun 2008)

Thanks for the comments everyone. 

I think I will go for the piece of wood I have place towards the right hand side as in layout 1 and 4 and get planting.  I'm going to try for a structured jungle look.


----------



## aaronnorth (25 Jun 2008)

posts pics when your done


----------



## swackett (25 Jun 2008)

I'l be planting on Sunday so will post some pics after that 

Does anyone know how to remove the white water marks that build up on glass over time?  I've tried using bathroom limescale removers/kitchen cleaners but that did not make much difference, I've also tried with limited success scraping it off with a razor blade.

Any ideas as it looks a bit of a mess??


----------



## aaronnorth (25 Jun 2008)

take a look here:

viewtopic.php?f=21&t=2003


----------



## swackett (30 Jun 2008)

Tank now setup and planted, spent Sunday PM doing it, I have to say so far i am very impressed with the Eheim 2324 filter, it is silent  - I had to look at to see if there was water coming out of the spray bar to make sure it was still running!

I'll post some pics soon.

I may start a journal on this one.

Steve


----------

